# New switches and trackwork



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well after about 7 hrs and breaking a switch, finding a new/used one and re-working finally finished the North East end of the layout put in two switches so now I can switch from inner to outer and vicey versey from the outer to the inner loop without having to carry everything to one or the other. Works slick too, after all the hard work!! I found this patio umbrella which really comes in handy. Now with my new OFF air machine either in front of me by me or clipped to my belt no more skeeters. Seems to work good and the umbrella keeps the sun of me widdle bald head and makes it a little more comfortable to work on track. Just move it to where ya needs it no more waiting on the shade to appear where I need it I move the shade to where I want it when I want it. Now its off to fix or should I say re-work the switch there under the umbrella that goes up into the garage. Prolly another 7hrs or so!! Hah LOL Regal 

















New switches in place tested, and working great!! So far!! Hah


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks interesting but why thumbnails?


----------



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you make those photos any bigger for us???? Looks good


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By brettmeg on 14 Jul 2010 10:34 PM 
Can you make those photos any bigger for us???? Looks good 

*Here they are...*


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks great; clean design; a modern industrial warehouse built of concrete would fit in perfectly


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

I like it...and I see some possibilities ahead!


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

What type/kind of switches did you use?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too tight, ha ha! 

He's seeing the light, real soon now! 

Greg 

(p.s. Jerry and I are friends, so we can rib each other without harm!)


----------

